# Casting yesterday 12-9-09



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Been spending a little time trying to work on the cast. During the second half of 09 I developed a nasty habit of cutting the corner and have been trying to work out the kinks. My main goal is to get as big an arc as i can with the rod and not cut the corner. 

Thanks to Big Danny for the tips last summer...  

It was a good casting day yesterday. Wind around 20 and 70 deg F. 

As usual, feedback is welcome. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdUT5-8rkyU 

Tommy


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the video and birds nests:fishing:


----------



## andrew gormley (Oct 18, 2009)

very good tommy , i am well impressed with your hit . just stick with the one style " that one"


----------



## SChooker (Oct 17, 2009)

*Long cast practice*

Tommy how are you I had met you at the nationals in shallotte with my son (chuck smith and Jake) Im glad to see your doing well would love to get up with you and come to a couple of your throw days and maybe i could set one up in shallotte!! give me a call or email me thnks chuck smith:fishing:


----------



## waywack40 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a rank amateur at this, but possibly get that big arc going at a slightly slower speed through the first portions and then add more speed and power at the finish.


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Ugly , terrible , sad ! I think you should give that cast to me & start over for yourself . Just pop it in the mail when ya get a chance along with one of those new rods of yours .


- Brian


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Tommy. If you're hitting 247 and 256m, you must be doing something right! I am a little envious of the field though, looks great.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Casting*

Tommy. I can't tell a whole lot by the video but I hope this helps.
In the first cast. You look a little fidgety. Your body isn't in sync. Before you bring your first swing in, your already shifting your hips outward. When your pendulum comes around, your shoulders are out away from the swing well before your hips come around and they are in towards the weight. 
The second cast looks almost like the shanks I had the other day. It almost looks like your casting from the side like I did a few times. You get the tip up as well as the weight but it looks like your rod was tremblingg there at the end much like a baseball bat when it vibrates from hitting the sour spot.
I can help you work on your "swing" anytime you need me too. Just gimmie call. 
Maybe we can get you over that 1000' hump we been working on lately.:beer:

Ryan
Carolina Cast Pro Team

"I bet I can hit a golf ball that far!"


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Will,

It is a great place to practice. Call it my "field of dreams".... lol, for those who remember the Kevin Costner film from years back.

Ryan, 

I have been struggling with cutting the corner and coming straight over head. To correct this I'm attempting to come around much flatter, keeping the rod tip low then finishing high and hard. Good observations and appreciated.

Andrew,

thanks for the feedback from across the pond!! I've played around a lot with styles but when the flat arc is working it does seem to be be my best cast. I hope all is well with you and yours and I hope you can make Texas in 2010.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It sure is nice to see the reflector moving like that for a change.

Robert


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*I'm Jealous !*

Yeah that's right I'm Jealous , Tommy you get to practice in 70 degree temps with 20 mph winds and I get to practice in 0 to 5 mph winds in 30 to 40 degree temps...by the way the cast is looking pretty good, I see you are waiting for the sinker to get outside before the turn and hit..keep it up : ) , Steve .


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Tommy , ya know I was just being a smart a$$ ! I can barely figure out how not to hit myself in the head ! Nice to be happy to post for a change & have a little fun . I will take your cast though !


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Brian,

No worries, I got it.


----------



## andrew gormley (Oct 18, 2009)

Andrew,

thanks for the feedback from across the pond!! I've played around a lot with styles but when the flat arc is working it does seem to be be my best cast. I hope all is well with you and yours and I hope you can make Texas in 2010.

Tommy[/QUOTE]

yeh tommy stick to it you only get your head mixed up tryin different styles and rods , 
all well this side
tryin to make texas happen 
andrew


----------

